
Espressif Releases ESP8285 - IgorPartola
http://hackaday.com/2016/06/21/espressif-releases-esp8266-killer/
======
rdslw
To anybody interested in ESP8266 and micopython:
[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/214379695/micropython-o...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/214379695/micropython-
on-the-esp8266-beautifully-easy-iot)

This resulted recently in this:
[https://github.com/micropython/micropython/releases/tag/v1.8...](https://github.com/micropython/micropython/releases/tag/v1.8.1)

From a humble yet proud backer :)

~~~
magicfractal
This is pretty interesting! Do you know if it supports SSL on the ESP8266?

~~~
SEJeff
Yes, it should:

[https://github.com/micropython/micropython/issues/952#issuec...](https://github.com/micropython/micropython/issues/952#issuecomment-150911800)

------
ithkuil
To anybody interested in ESP8266 and JavaScript, shameless plug:
[https://github.com/cesanta/mongoose-iot](https://github.com/cesanta/mongoose-
iot)

It can also be used as a replacement SDK for C development. In addition to the
stock ESP8266 SDK it offers a filesystem, configuration infrastructure, async
networking library (using the github.com/cesanta/mongoose networking library),
OTA update support, coredumps, easy to use toolchain based on docker, improved
(faster) flashing tool. And you can also enable the JavaScript scripting
engine and script your firmware.

We're also supporting other platforms such as the cc3200 so it will enable you
to easily change the target; some platforms are good for prototyping, some are
better for production; often it's impossible to choose wisely at the beginning
so it's nice to not require a full rewrite of your logic.

~~~
krapht
As someone who uses the CC3200, is your firmware a replacement for the
SimpleLink stack?

~~~
ithkuil
It uses SimpleLink for lower level protocols (TCP, SSL) but replaces the
higher level functionality (HTTP, DNS)

------
dtornabene
There was an exceptional talk at Thotcon this year on the ESP8266. Amazing
work, and clearly a great deal of it, at one point the speaker casually noted
that a table of information was not publicly available leaving unsaid what had
obviously been months of tedious reversing. Its a shame there are no videos of
the talk.

~~~
jevinskie
The speaker talked about an exploitable vulnerability in the bootrom, correct?
Thus all ESP8266s are permanently vulnerable and only a new die rev could fix
it. The CPU architecture is also interesting.

~~~
fattire
The talk description for "The Complete ESP8266 Psionics Handbook":

"But few realize that beneath the veneer of accessibility lurks a Pandora's
box of perils straight out of the 90s... This talk will focus on exploiting
memory corruption vulnerabilities for platforms hosted on the ESP8266. This
talk will focus on exploiting memory corruption vulnerabilities for platforms
hosted on the ESP8266."

The deck is here:

[https://speakerdeck.com/jsandin/the-complete-
esp8266-psionic...](https://speakerdeck.com/jsandin/the-complete-
esp8266-psionics-handbook)

~~~
jevinskie
Thank you for the slide deck! I arrived about halfway into the talk and hadn't
seen the published slide deck until you pointed it out to me.

------
minsight
I had thought that this might be an announcement about the availability of the
ESP32. It is not. It's clickbait about an ESP8266-like chip with some onboard
flash memory.

~~~
makomk
Yeah, probably not an ESP8288 killer. I doubt there are many applications
where the size of existing ESP8266 modules is an obstacle but its power
consumption is not; the power source it requires is going to be much bigger
than the module itself.

------
IgorPartola
Side note: PlatformIO ([http://platformio.org/](http://platformio.org/)) is
awesome and is how I program these chips.

------
klagermkii
I see the datasheet mentions WiFi Direct and WPS which I remember at some
point wasn't possible with the ESP8266. Does this mean that it can be
controlled directly by an Android phone with WiFi P2P?

